# Masks!



## kristent (Sep 6, 2018)

I've just changed from LR Classic to LRCC.  I'm good with the change but I cannot find Invert Mask or Range Mask in LRCC.    Am I just being obtuse or are they really not on LRCC?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 6, 2018)

Invert Mask is there, but the option only appears after you have drawn the radial or linear gradient mask.

Range Mask isn't in LRCC as yet.


----------



## Colin Grant (Sep 6, 2018)

There are still bits missing in CC unfortunately. I have grown to quite like it but until it has more features it is remains something of a toy to me. Really do need plugin/ability to use external editor other than PS support.


----------



## kristent (Sep 6, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> Invert Mask is there, but the option only appears after you have drawn the radial or linear gradient mask.
> 
> Range Mask isn't in LRCC as yet.


Thank you  so much, Jim.  I've been looking everywhere for the darn button  LOL!


----------

